
Show HN: Rufus – a free, open source RSS reader - jtanza
https://github.com/jtanza/rufus
======
nukeop
Name collision with a popular usb image writer.

~~~
jtanza
Surprisingly, I somehow failed to notice this until yesterday. If it becomes
an issue, I am not in any way attached to the name - i'd be happy to change
it.

~~~
nerdywordy
I for one really like the name and URL and don't mind the name collision.

It's something that is bound to happen. There are a finite number of words,
names, and spellings to make use of.

~~~
Nexxxeh
Not really, because it doesn't need to be a real word or an existing name. It
could be Rexfus, for example. Even the dot com is available, and as a
combination of Rex and Rufus, still dog inspired.

~~~
nameSpaceWaste
Rexfus is great!

It receives RSS Feeds, so:

    
    
      Rexfus => Receives for us.
      Rexfus => Rx       F   Us
      Rexfus => Rex      Fus
      Rexfus => Rexfus

------
geraldbauer
FYI: Pluto [1] is an alternative open source feed reader (incl. support for
JSON Feed, Microformats, Feed.TXT, and more)

[1]: [http://feedreader.github.io](http://feedreader.github.io)

~~~
nerdponx
Is Tiny Tiny RSS in the same category?

[https://tt-rss.org/](https://tt-rss.org/)

------
ysleepy
:D I built myself an RSS Reader in Java too.

Also with the crusty ROME toolkit and H2, but I made a simple UI in JavaFX.

